# VOIP > Software Reviews >  Asterisk PBX & packetization patch

## atzo

Σε περίπωση που ενδιαφέρει κάποιον, παραθέτω το λινκ με το patch που ενεργοποιεί το custom packetization στο Asterisk ( το default packet size είναι 20ms --> 50 packets/sec).

http://bugs2.digium.com/view.php?id=5162

Με το παραπάνω patch μπορούμε να έχουμε ξεχωριστό ρυθμό rtp packets/sec για κάθε peer/extension στο asterisk.

Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμο για τις ανάγκες του AWMN, θα σας χρησιμεύσει όμως αν θέλετε να στήσετε μία υπηρεσία τύπου i-call και οι πελάτες σας έχουν ΠΙΤΤΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΕΣ ADSL!  ::  

To εγκατέστησα με επιτυχία στον [email protected] που έχω σπίτι (manually έκανα το edit στον κώδικα γιατί το patch δεν έμπαινε) και το δοκίμασα:

Συνδέθηκα από Forthnet ADSL 384 στον Asterisk στο σπιτι μου (Vivodi 2Mbit) και η ποιότητα ήταν άψογη χωρίς καθυστερήσεις με ρύθμιση του packetization στα 60ms. Αντίθετα, πριν το patch μίλαγες τώρα και ο άλλος σε άκουγε αύριο (το κλασσικό πρόβλημα του voip με τις συνδέσεις ADSL του ΟΤΕ)!

Φαντάζομαι ότι κάτι παρόμοιο θα έχουν κάνει και στο i-Call όταν επιλέγεις επίπεδο 1,2,3. Ουσιαστικά αλλάζουν το packetization για να μπορεί η γραμμή του χρήστη να αντέξει τον καταιγισμό πακέτων!  ::

----------


## lambrosk

Μπράβο Άρη, 
ρε εδω εχουμε πάρει τα π*A*νω μας , εσένα πότε θα σε *a*νεβάσουμε?  ::   ::

----------


## atzo

Μην ανησυχείς Λάμπρο, παίρνω τα π*Α*νω μου σιγά σιγά!

Που θα πάει, θα σταματήσω να *Β*υζαίνω κι εγώ!  ::

----------


## pathfinder

Αντε βρε Αρη εδω εμεις μεγαλώσαμε...αντε σηκωσου και εσυ!! Αντε για το Ν.Ψυχικο ρεεεεεεεεε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Η προσφορά εργασίας ακόμα και μετά από 2 χρόνια atzo ισχύει… πάμε…  ::

----------


## barbounis

1. Εαν οι χρήστες είναι σε βάση δεδομένων θα διαβάζει το πεδίο packetization για να περνει την τιμή.

2. Εκτός απο κλίση, ποιο αλλο τεστ μπορουμε να κανουμε για να δούμε εαν τα πακετα είναι πραγματι ΟΚ. (Δηλαδη αν το patch έγινε σωστά.)

----------


## atzo

> 1. Εαν οι χρήστες είναι σε βάση δεδομένων θα διαβάζει το πεδίο packetization για να περνει την τιμή.





> Included in the patch is an example of the new method implemented in chan_sip adding a packetization option to users and peers
> 
> packetization => <desired ms>


Ανάλογα με την υλοποίησή σου θέλεις και τις ανάλογες ρυθμίσεις.
Εγώ στο [email protected] πρόσθεσα στο template του freePBX εκεί που φτιάχνεις τα extensions ένα πεδίο για το packetization το οποίο αποθηκεύεται στη βάση και γράφεται και στο sip_additional.conf ώστε να μπορεί να το διαβάσει το chan_sip.
Δεν ξέρω πως έχεις στήσει τον Asterisk, οπότε δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω.






> 2. Εκτός απο κλίση, ποιο αλλο τεστ μπορουμε να κανουμε για να δούμε εαν τα πακετα είναι πραγματι ΟΚ. (Δηλαδη αν το patch έγινε σωστά.)


Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι συγκεκριμένο, ίσως με κάποιο traffic εργαλείο όπως πχ το iptraf σε linux το οποίο μπορεί και μετράει packets/sec σε κάποιο interface. Αρκεί βέβαια να μην περνάει άλλο traffic η να φτιάξεις το κατάλληλο φίλτρο.  ::

----------

